# GameGuard Error: 114



## JTMonster (Jan 4, 2009)

I know this may have been posted a million times, but I only looked at the first page, so here it goes...
Every time I run a game that uses GG, I get error 114. I tried restarting the computer, I tried deleting the GG folder, and I don't know how to access Windows Vista's firewall exceptions list.:4-dontkno I just downloaded a game I've been wanting to try out and I can't because of GameGuard. If you can send me a video tutorial on how to fix this issue, that'd be great.


----------



## JTMonster (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll also accept written and/or illustrated tutorials.


----------



## JTMonster (Jan 4, 2009)

And now I've found out that my FireWall isn't even on. What might be the issue?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

use CCleaner to uninstall GameGuard
http://www.ccleaner.com/


----------

